# Advice on elecrtric hand buffer for car



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi guys, I am after a buffer to buff my car any suggestions?:thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Porter cable. You'll need a 110v transformer, but they are brilliant. See any of my threads about polishing.


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Kestrel DAS-6 Dual Action Machine Polisher | Entry Level Dual Action Car Polisher

Good quality and not a stupid price


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

DA or Rotary? 


I use the Deltalyo DAS6 Power Plus - Deltalyo DAS6 POWER PLUS+ 850w Daul Action Machine Polisher

very good machine and well priced.


Rotary I use the Festool Rap 150 but may be too exepensive for what you need? Maybe look at the 3m rotary - 3M Rotary Polisher - Clean Your Car


Chris


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Polishing and Waxing With Meguiar's® DA Power System - YouTube


----------

